# MaxMax superteam lltd. max. Federweg?



## DirtJoshi (11. Oktober 2010)

hi
kann mir einer sagen was der maximal fahrbare feder weg des
MaxMax superteam lltd. ist?
gruß josh


----------



## IIII (14. Oktober 2010)

das kann ich dir nicht sagen, ich hab aber eins zu verkaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elcane (18. Februar 2011)

---


----------



## hollowtech2 (18. Februar 2011)

*
**---
*


----------

